# ac not cooling, suction line freezing, suction pressure in "Retard"



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

i installed a few condensers over the past 2 weeks at the complex i work at. one of them when i installed it , it ran fine , 75 psi on the suction side. exhausting heat, blowing cold air, no problem. today i get a call that the system is not cooling. i go over, i run it, compressor kicks on, so i check to see if the blower is seized up, blower running fine. hook my gauges up and suction side goes right into "retard". it was the end of the day so i just wanted to check real quick before coming back tomorrow. i go to pull my gauges off and refrigerant is just shooting out like there is just immense pressure. i had to cup my sleeve in order to get my line off. any thoughts on whats going on here? is it over charged somehow? ran fine at install. appreciate it.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

What was your head pressure? Any chance you had it on the wrong port?


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

didnt take a high side. bad habit i guess. no it was on suction.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Post up what you find tomorrow so we all can learn something new. The only times my suction hit retard was when it was hot as blazes out and the compressor didn't run and when I put it on the wrong port.


----------



## Ducthunter (Mar 26, 2011)

Marty S. said:


> Post up what you find tomorrow so we all can learn something new. The only times my suction hit retard was when it was hot as blazes out and the compressor didn't run and when I put it on the wrong port.


Or you got a major restriction somewhere, causing it to pull your low side into a vacuum. This a txv or piston?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

cant properly install/charge a unit without high side gauge!


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

mark this one under the retard section. it was a long day. had it on the wrong side after all. sorry.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Pretty sure that's why they put retard on there instead of caution , to make us feel bad for messing up:laughing:


----------

